# Watermark On Printed Photos?



## ColeGauthier (Sep 12, 2012)

I was wondering what your opinion on this would be. If I were to print my photos and they paid for them do you think I should put my watermark on the photo (example below) or just stamp the back with my logo? 







Nice and small logo signature. Print it like this or leave it out? Any feedback would be great!


----------



## Designer (Sep 12, 2012)

I think what we're talking about here is the idea of self-promotion.  If you place the watermark on the electronic versions, why would you not place them on the prints as well?  If you want people to think of your business when they view the photo, then why would you not place your watermark on the prints?  This is not simply a way to inhibit piracy, as anyone skilled in PS can simply remove it.  If you are in business, you need to advertise, so advertise.


----------



## .SimO. (Sep 12, 2012)

I hate logos and watermarks on prints for portraits. Even non-intrusive watermarks are still a distraction on small prints.  Let your work do the discussion aspect for your prints to the customer and their friends/family. Maybe get some envelope stickers with your business information and put it on the back of each photo.  Just my thoughts.


----------



## 12sndsgood (Sep 12, 2012)

Id personally keep it off the photos. if they liked you and its hanging in there house they know your company name, and if someone asks who did it they can tell them. i don't see the point of whoring out your name to what will be a small small audience.


----------



## JohnTrav (Sep 12, 2012)

I wouldn't leave a watermark on a picture that someone paid you to have or use. If you upload it to a public site for sale I would have a watermark on it. Or just have it somewhere for display so people can get to know your company I would have it watermarked. As far as a client paying to have the picture I would leave the watermark off. 

No one wants watermarks on their wedding pictures so I would figure the same for any paid print.


----------



## tirediron (Sep 12, 2012)

Paid prints shouldn't be water-marked.  I do stamp the back of all my prints however.


----------



## MLeeK (Sep 12, 2012)

The labs will put anything on back printing for you. 
I know there are those who do it. Usually a foil stamp very small in one corner. 
Personally? I'd be pissed if I pad for a print or wall piece and it was watermarked.


----------



## KmH (Sep 12, 2012)

Places like Olan Mills do. It's usually a small, unobtrusive gold foil.

Look in the lower right or left corner of the photos.
Family Pictures, Family Holiday Portraits, Family Photography Studios - Olan Mills Portrait Studios


----------



## 12sndsgood (Sep 12, 2012)

and that's why i dont like them lol   when i was young our family did the olan mills portraits and i always hated seeing that little logo.


----------



## Designer (Sep 12, 2012)

I still say he should use the logo on prints. This logo is unobtrusive and tasteful and I would not mind seeing it on prints. 

Who is going to take the time to unframe a photograph to show a friend the logo stamped on the back? 

I say the backstamp is essentially useless, and may even bleed through to the front.


----------



## jhodges10 (Sep 12, 2012)

The photographer we use for my sons photos has a symbol for her business embossed in the lower right corner of the prints. Not sure if she has it done at the lab or if they do it at the office but it's very unobtrusive on the prints.


----------



## CCericola (Sep 12, 2012)

The reason you stamp/print the studio information on the back was to keep people from taking to a lab to make copies not to remind the person who took the picture. Now days, people scan everything and print anyway. Personally I think a watermark on a print is extremely tacky. If you want to sign your prints as an artist, sign it by hand; either on the print or on the mat.


----------



## janineh (Sep 12, 2012)

They have paid for the print. Therefor they don't want your watermark on the print. They will know anyway where they got them done. You can box the prints with your logo on the box. Give them your business card, they can keep it if they want. I also give my clients referral cards with their photo on it... Just a few ideas.


----------



## fractionofasecond (Sep 12, 2012)

Why don't you just ask the person if they would mind if you watermarked it?  If they say no- problem solved.


----------



## jamesbjenkins (Sep 12, 2012)

Standard practice for me and all the pros I know personally from around here is to have a PRINTmark in one of the bottom corners of all printed works. It's usually just a signature in gold or silver foil and generally no more than 1/2" across (slightly larger for larger prints, I.e. 16x20 or bigger). 

That's easily identifiable and very tasteful, something I can't say for 99% of watermarks. I've never had a client complain.


----------



## orljustin (Sep 13, 2012)

I would thoroughly enjoy slicing someone's logo off the prints I paid for with my paper cutter.


----------



## jamesbjenkins (Sep 13, 2012)

orljustin said:
			
		

> I would thoroughly enjoy slicing someone's logo off the prints I paid for with my paper cutter.



Thankfully, none of my clients have been so rude. But you may be referring to an actual logo, and not a foil signature mark.


----------



## 12sndsgood (Sep 13, 2012)

some people wont mind logos on the prints, some people will.  not having them makes sure everyone is happy. having them on has the potential to annoy some people.

 I just want my customers to be my salesman, and not the photos they bought.


----------



## orljustin (Sep 14, 2012)

jamesbjenkins said:


> orljustin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Rude?  It's my product, I'll do what I like.  Keep your signature on your checks and contracts.  I don't want it on my paid for prints.  You aren't Renoir.


----------



## orljustin (Sep 14, 2012)

12sndsgood said:


> I just want my customers to be my salesman, and not the photos they bought.



Exactly - I don't understand this obsession around here with annoying the customers.


----------



## ColeGauthier (Sep 14, 2012)

I think the easiest way to go here is to ask to customer, I have always left it out. Thanks for the feedback everyone!


----------

